# Womit verdient ihr euer Geld?



## phexus (13. August 2009)

.... ein guter Spieler ist ein Hartz IV - Empfänger? Diesen Vorwurf musste sich doch jeder, der mehr als 50 Haustiere zB hat, schon gefallen lassen. 
Geschweige denn, er hat noch gutes Equip oder ist in einer bekannten Gilde. Alles Hartz IV- Empfänger, denn die beste Waffe in WoW ist und bleibt: Hartz IV. Ironie...

Ich bin hier auf Arbeit aber der Vorwurf kam erst neulich wieder. 
Ich wäre doch eh so ein Sozialschmarotzer und so.

Was soll ich da sagen... dass ich wohlverdienten Urlaub hatte? Mir doch egal. 
Soll denken, was er will, kenn den nicht.

Wie is das bei euch? Ihr habt das doch sicher auch schon zu hören bekommen.

Bei mir wars, weil ich mit nem Twink in der Sumpflandhöhle einloggte, um den RaptorRare zu töten. Der war natürlich nich da aber ein Allie, der sich extra nen Blutelfen machte, um mir seine Meinung von Sozialschmarotzern zu erzählen. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man heutzutage glücklich sein kann, wenn man Arbeit hat und die Leute, die ihren Job verloren haben weil unser toller Kapitalismus sie nicht braucht, sind keine Sozialschmarotzer. Wäre ich in der Situation, würde ich auch den ganzen Tag zocken vermutlich.

Wieviel von uns sind denn wirklich arbeitslos?


----------



## Mäuserich (13. August 2009)

Mitglied der arbeitenden Bevölkerung (naja, zumindest fast ^^)

Leider ist in meinem Betrieb die Auftraglage seit etwa einem Jahr extrem mau, viel zu viel Zeit die ich hier auf buffed verbringen kann... einerseits nett, andererseits würd ich mich gern richtig beschäftigen wenn ich schon hier auf der Arbeit sitzte und nicht ausschlafen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit:]
Wenn nicht grad Schulferien sind gehe ich noch nebenbei 3 mal pro Woche zur Abendschule (Betriebswirt Fachrichtung Marketing).

Trotzdem spiele ich viel WoW und gehe 3 Tage die Woche raiden


----------



## neo1986 (13. August 2009)

hab mal genau den selben threat erstllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war nach paar minuten /closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (13. August 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Mitglied der arbeitenden Bevölkerung (naja, zumindest fast ^^)
> 
> Leider ist in meinem Betrieb die Auftraglage seit etwa einem Jahr extrem mau, viel zu viel Zeit die ich hier auf buffed verbringen kann... einerseits nett, andererseits würd ich mich gern richtig beschäftigen wenn ich schon hier auf der Arbeit sitzte und nicht ausschlafen konnte
> 
> ...




haha mir gehts ähnlich.. laaangweilig und seit 6:30 hier. Wenn schon, dann will man auch was zum tun ham!


----------



## flooha (13. August 2009)

du hast zeitarbeiter vergessen. gibts durch die wirtschaftskriese sehr viele...


----------



## Resch (13. August 2009)

Joa, Azubi. Wenig zu tun, man merkt das bei den Kunden das Geld nicht mehr so locker sitzt. Kann meine Arbeit die ich normal an einem Tag mach auf die ganze WOche aufteilen....


----------



## Windelwilli (13. August 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Mitglied der arbeitenden Bevölkerung (naja, zumindest fast ^^)
> 
> Leider ist in meinem Betrieb die Auftraglage seit etwa einem Jahr extrem mau, viel zu viel Zeit die ich hier auf buffed verbringen kann... einerseits nett, andererseits würd ich mich gern richtig beschäftigen wenn ich schon hier auf der Arbeit sitzte und nicht ausschlafen konnte
> 
> ...



Mir geht's echt genauso. Anfang März angefangen (dachte mir gleich, das der Job ein totgeborenes Kind ist) und was mach ich den ganzen Tag? Buffed......
Mal sehen, wie lange das noch geht...bin schon auf der Suche nach was neuem.


----------



## Karius (13. August 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> hab mal genau den selben threat erstllt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nachdem das Gruppen sind wie Schüler, Student und Angestellter, sehe ich nicht den Unterschied zu Umfragen die nach der Altersverteilung der WoW Spieler fragt. Diese waren in Ordnung, daher würde es mich wundern wenn diese Umfrage geschlossen wird. 

Viel eher befürchte ich wurde dein Thread wegen Hartz IV Flamereien geschlossen. Diese braucht niemand, auch nicht diese Umfrage. Wenn ihr also beim Thema bleibt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griggam (13. August 2009)

Ich denke das kaum einer Arbeitslos ist, das ist meistens eine Aussage von anderen Leuten die es nicht verstehen können das ich meine Freizeit abends nach der Arbeit ,lieber ein bisschen vor dem Pc mit Wow verbringe als zum X-mal bei CS mit ner Knarre bei der map Dust etc irgendwelchen Pixel männchen den kopf weg zu pusten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

ich sag immer Leben und Leben lassen
Aber was will man machen^^

MFG Grigam

PS.: Mal davon abgesehen wenn ich Arbeitslos wär hätt ich bestimmt andere sorgen als wow


----------



## 11Raiden (13. August 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Wieviel von uns sind denn wirklich arbeitslos?


..und haben den Mut das zuzugeben.. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin beamtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (13. August 2009)

Ich bin Schüler. 10. Klasse Gymnasium.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (13. August 2009)

Ich verkaufe Gold für echtes Geld

btw Konichiwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (13. August 2009)

Ich bin Berufs-Flamer...oder wie Controller in Gamer-Sprache übersetzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gezockt wird, wenn andere sich vor den Fernseher setzen würden...unglaublich, wie lange die vorm Fernseh sind. Aber beim PC ist ja alles schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Trotz Beruf und Hobby und Freundeskreis und vernünftig geführtem Haushalt habe ich 3 80er, nen Dudu der kurz vor Nordend steht und raide regelmäßig.

Wie das geht? Disziplin im Alltag (und nen Stoffwechsel haben, der ne 6 Stunden-Nacht verträgt)

Edit: Konnichi wa. Anata no Nihonjin desu ka?


----------



## Helgeh. (13. August 2009)

Ich bin Kaufmann im Einzelhandel.
Ich arbeite sehr viel und muss viele viele Überstunden machen weswegen ich auch nicht wirklich in WoW weiter komme... Ich zocke jetzt seit einem Jahr und mein höchster char ist erst lvl 75... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

Schüler auf dem Gymnasium  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2009)

bin seit diesem Montag (eigendlich seit dem 13.juli) kein azubi mehr sondern vollwertiges Arbeitstier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (13. August 2009)

Ich bin gelernter Arbeitsloser und war sogar schon im Fernsehen zu sehen!


----------



## Lefrondon (13. August 2009)

Schüler, 10. Klasse, Gymnasium.


----------



## Kimbini (13. August 2009)

nicht jeder Arbeitslose ist automatisch ein Hartz IV Empfänger ... und die Rentner fehlen auch!


----------



## Gartarus (13. August 2009)

Bin Azubi fehlt leider auch ich hab ich nich wirklich was zu tun wegen Kurzarbeit


----------



## Sotham (13. August 2009)

Projektleiter in der TK Branche (40 Wochenarbeitsstunden), zusätzlich studiere ich noch berufsbegleitend 2 Abende in der Woche und am Samstag. Habe gerade das Grundstudium erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht. In WoW passt alles auch halbwegs mit dem raiden. Wie man an den Achievments sieht hab ich da noch ein bissel was vor mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. August 2009)

Fest angestellt.. allerdings allzu bald keine WoW Spielerin mehr wie's aussieht :S
Und wenn dann nur noch casual-mäßig.


----------



## Lisko34 (13. August 2009)

Hi,

... und zwar bin ich Azubi, und mach ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker-Anwendungsentwicklung.

Hmm, könnteste vielleicht noch "Azubis" hinzufügen da wir noch keine Arbeiter/innen sind.


Gruß Lisko


----------



## schmetti (13. August 2009)

Da fehlen noch so einige möglichkeiten^^

z.b Arbeitsscheuer WoW Spieler da ALG2 Empfänger nicht gleich WoW süchtiger vollhorst ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber auf das ergebniss bin ich mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2009)

Systemadmin und gerade auf Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (13. August 2009)

was anderes undzwar: auszubildender

das fehlt eindeutig in der ufmrage*g


vorher beim roten kreuz gearbeitet, dann gekündigt, weil ich das psychisch nicht mehr durchstehen konnte, fast 8 monate arbeitslos, jetzt fang ich nochmal neu an, mit einer ausbildung zum mediengestalter. und momentan nicht viel los, deswegen buffed surfen *g

ps: das darf ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Echse/LS (13. August 2009)

Ich bin Arbeiter und mach Abends ne Handelsakademie (:


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (13. August 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ich bin Schüler. 10. Klasse Gymnasium.



/sign


----------



## Akede (13. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bin seit diesem Montag (eigendlich seit dem 13.juli) kein azubi mehr sondern vollwertiges Arbeitstier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich Persönlich bin  auch Arbeitnehmer aber auch seit März in Kurzarbeit , bin ca. 5-10 Tage im Monat auf arbeit und habe deshalb auch ein wenig mehr zeit als sonst aber würde mich auch freuen wenns wieder andersrum  laufen würde.Sprich mehr Arbeit etwas weniger Zeit für WOW !!

Hab die zeit genutzt um mal einen twink hochzuleveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten gibt es ja mehr als genug Vorurteile in WOW wo ich teils drüber nur schmunzeln kann und teils ich mich doch bissi ärger.

Es ist (so schön wie es ist ) doch nur ein spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Akede


----------



## sK4r4 (13. August 2009)

informatik student und aktuell semesterferien ^^


----------



## Reo_MC (13. August 2009)

Schüler, Gymnasium, aus der Sicht also arbeitslos.


----------



## sK4r4 (13. August 2009)

Informatikstudent und aktuell semesterferien ^^


----------



## Satureja (13. August 2009)

hätte den anteil der studenten höher eingeschätzt, aber die schlafen noch alle glaub ;-)


----------



## Treni (13. August 2009)

mein vater ist selbstständig und hat mehrere edv firmen, daher von beruf sohn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (13. August 2009)

ich verkaufe hautschuppen nach asien ... ich vermute aber das die reimportiert werden als 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (13. August 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ich verkaufe hautschuppen nach asien ... ich vermute aber das die reimportiert werden als



*würg*


Ich bin Biologielaborantin, also Angestellte. Casual bin ich nicht (nur grad im Moment Wow-technisch verhindert). 
Ich hab in meiner Ausbildung gezockt und nicht bei den Prüfungen gefailt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es geht also.


----------



## SarahBailey (13. August 2009)

Maschinenbaustudentin mit aktuell Semesterferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangoran (13. August 2009)

BWL Student Schwerpunkt Marketing.

Ich geh aber untertags zur Uni und Abends hab ich nen Nebenjob.

Und im Moment Semesterferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Welsch (13. August 2009)

die Beamten hast vergessen, oder zählen die nicht als Berufstätige.


----------



## 11Raiden (13. August 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ich verkaufe hautschuppen nach asien ... ich vermute aber das die reimportiert werden als
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag die! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (13. August 2009)

echt toll, wie nützlich wir alle sind und wie sinnlos das hartz4 Argument ist. Ich hoffe, das lesen recht viele mit Hartz4 Vorurteil.

Zum normalen Arbeitslosen, der kein H4 bezieht: den dachte ich mir unter momentaner Auszeit, vielleicht schlecht formuliert.

Zum Straße fegen, der Chef freut sich: das hat der dämliche Haumeister heut schon gemacht mit ner hammerlauten stinkenden Maschine, aaaber ich hab schon Staub gewischt!

Ich schau später wieder rein, bei mir geht der Streß los.


----------



## Karius (13. August 2009)

Welsch schrieb:


> die Beamten hast vergessen, oder zählen die nicht als Berufstätige.



Nehmt Euch nicht so wichtig. ^^

Euch stopfen wir zu den Angestellten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten bleibt immer noch "Sonstige" um darauf auszuweichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartman666 (13. August 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Ich schau später wieder rein, bei mir geht der Streß los.



Ha, ist der Kaffee fertig? Oder Mittagessen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin Freiberufler, von daher kann ich mir die Arbeitszeiten einteilen. Ich zähle aber trotzdem eher zu den Casuals, da ich eher abends arbeite und deshalb Raids nicht in Frage kommen. Und derzeit sind Instanzen auf Lordaeron eh kein Thema, ab 11 Uhr ist Schlangestehen angesagt.


----------



## phexus (13. August 2009)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Ha, ist der Kaffee fertig? Oder Mittagessen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hö, ich bin doch kein Beamter!

Käffchen? Nee... Narkose machen, zum Chirurg runter in die Praxis (Anästhesie is 10% Todesangst und 90% Langeweile)


----------



## Gnorfal (13. August 2009)

Zwar keine represäntative Umfrage(die wenigsten werden auf Hartz4 klciken auch wenn es so ist), dennoch interessant.
Selbständig und was ich mache kann durch einfachen Klick auf "Wir machen Druck" in meiner Signatur heraus gefunden werden.

Rechtfertigungsgrund gibts zwar keinen, aber vielleicht einmal an alle Schubladen-Denker gerichtet:

-spiele wow seit Version 1.6
-spiele nen DK (Tank/DD) neben Hexer,Jäger und Druide
-besitze seit letztem Jahr 2 Accounts und bin Dual Boxer

und jetz kommts dicke:

-37 Jahre jung
-seit 11 Jahren in einer festen,glücklichen Beziehung
-selbständig mit T-Shirt Druck und erfolgreich damit
-wow max. 3-4 Stunden am Tag (trotzdem Itemlvl Schnitt von 222 und Content gesehen)
-viele Freunde (manche durch WoW gefunden)

Das Verhalten meines Chars spiegelt mein eigenes natürlich wieder (so wie bei allen anderen auch):

-ich leave nicht nach einem Wipe
-ich spamme keinen Müll im Handel
-ich beleidige niemanden im Whisper
-ich lole und rofle nicht im /s oder gar im TS(wie arm ist das denn?)
-ich schmeisse keinen aus der Gruppe, weil er vllt. 200 dps weniger macht als andere
-ich verurteile keine Klassen(albern hoch 8) sondern eher den Spieler, der die Klasse nicht beherrscht (kommt nur durch Übung)

Wie passt das zusammen? Ganz einfach: Kopf zum Denken nutzen und nicht, damit es nicht in den Hals regnet.

So und nun dürfen sich die ganzen Vorurteils-Hirn-maroden mal Gedanken machen (falls es denn klappt)


----------



## dustail (13. August 2009)

ich bin noch 1jahr am wissen farmen und mache jeden tag 25er raids auf bestimmte personen, d.h. ich bin schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## discotiiia (13. August 2009)

Angestellter bei DHL Express, bald Student.


----------



## yxcasdqweqwe (13. August 2009)

Bin Auszubildener Maler und Lackierer Seit diesem Jahr davor war ich Abendrealschüler und hab mein WoW Leben genossen ^^ also war schon häufig online da nur 4 tage die woche schule war und ich durfte mir das auch öfter anhören das ist einfach nur Neid ... Ich bin Jetzt auch Neidisch auf die Ganzen schüler die um 13 uhr schon nach hause gehn warscheinlich noch 2 std blau machen und schon um 11 wieder vor wow sitzen würd ich auch gerne wieder so machen xD aber es muss ja weiter gehn : P


----------



## sarika (13. August 2009)

ich bin zur zeit Praktikantin im schichtdienst, deshalb bin ich eben auch oft vormittags unterwegs. geraidet wir alle 2 wochen recht intensiv dafür wärend er spätschicht eher am WE.

arbeit hab ich mehr wie genug, denn die Busse im Linienverkehr müssen so oder so laufen, egal ob viel oder wenig fahrgastaufkommen ist. und manchmal ist das echt sressig. hatte letzte woche ne schicht wo ich um 12 mittags angefangen hab und um 22 uhr wieder auf dem betriebshof war und die pausen waren nicht so dolle verteilt, vorallem an den unmöglichsten stellen, wo man nicht mal schnell zur toilette gehen oder sich nen kaffe hohlen kann. also zeitung oder zeitschrift einpacken, damit man was zum lesen hat, da kann man viele bosstaktiken sich im vorfelde schon mal anschauen und sie im raid eventuell besser umsetzen.

und das gute spieler , bzw welche die viel gute ausrüstung haben, alles harz4 empfänger sind, ist eine fehleinschätzung, oder auch der neid der aus den worten der anderen spricht. da habe ich überhaupt kein verständnis für, deshalb ignoriere ich solches gelaber einfach und gehe meiner wege. und wenn derjenige aufdringlich oder sogar beleidigend wird, gibts eben ein ticket und nen platz auf der ignorliste. weil meistens sind genau diese leute die nicht viel zu tun haben aber trotzdem nichts erreichen. NEID regiert die spielewelt! *denkt sich: wie kann man nir neidisch auf ein paar pixel im spiel sein...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephorion (13. August 2009)

Mahlzeit

Ich bin Azubi 2. Lehrjahr, derzeit eher weniger zu tun. Kurzarbeit macht dann auch schon was aus.  =/

Ach hab ich ganz vergessen, ich lerne IT- Systemengineur (Fachchinesisch muss einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
also Administrator in gewissen Bereichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

So muss wieder weiter arbeiten. x)


mfg
Ephorion aka Daniel


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2009)

<-- Bürokauffrau
mach gerade urlaubsvertretung für nen kollegen und geh da ab und an ins i-net


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2009)

flooha schrieb:


> du hast zeitarbeiter vergessen. gibts durch die wirtschaftskriese sehr viele...




Kurzarbeiter.


----------



## Imira (13. August 2009)

Kfr. f. Bürokommunikation mit 39 Std/Wo. und Festanstellung. Trotzdem schaffe ich es 4-5 Std/Tag zu zocken und gut equipped zu sein. Ist halt die Frage ob man sich mit seinem Char auseinander setzt und was rausholen will oder einfach sagt "Ich zock nur aus Spaß und hoffe das mich die guten Spieler ziehen und Epics schenken".


----------



## UDprotWarri (13. August 2009)

Lohnbuchhalter...Zahlen Zahlen Zahlen...zum Ausgleich lass ich mir gern mal von wild dahergelaufenen Bossen aufs Mouwl haun ;-)


----------



## Mystic_Blue (13. August 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Selbständig und was ich mache kann durch einfachen Klick auf "Wir machen Druck" in meiner Signatur heraus gefunden werden.


Klingt interessant, vielleicht schick ich Dir demnächst mal eine Anfrage. Schade das die Homepage grade überarbeitet wird. ;-)

Ich selber arbeite in einem großen Telekommunikationsbetrieb in der "Hausdruckerei", da kommen ab und zu schon mal Anfragen nach solchen Dingen wie Gnorfal sie macht. 

Abgesehen davon das wir neben Papieren auch Videos, CDs und andere Medien kopieren passt Hausdruckerei eh nicht mehr so ganz. Aber so hat es sich hier eingebürgert..


----------



## Rikayne (13. August 2009)

Ich bin Kleinkinder Erzieherin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich es beruflich nicht darf, Fluche ich ingame relativ oft...aber immer auf die witzige art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durasary (13. August 2009)

Also ich bin Junior Art Direktor in einer Agentur (bin Grafik Designer von Beruf).Habe immer Sauviel zu tun und sitze teilweise 2 Wochen lang 12-17 Stunden am Tag im Büro sogar bis zu 12 Stunden am Wochenende. Aufträge haben wir jedemenge und deswegen habe ich kaum Zeit. Dies ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich mit WoW aufgehört habe. 

Dura


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. August 2009)

was andres, und zwar: Gamemaster

ne, ehrlich :-P zwar nicht bei WoW, aber immerhin. *I got the poweeeer*


----------



## Benzka (13. August 2009)

Also ich gehör zu den Azubis ^^ und zwar mach ich ne Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter in Bild und Ton bei www.upstart.de und hab somit meine Traum Ausbildung die geziehlt in den Animations bereich geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Yo_ (13. August 2009)

Nebenberuf: Lebensretter (;

Bin Schüler und gehe nebenbei Blutplasmaspenden.


----------



## EisblockError (13. August 2009)

Bin jetzt Student


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. August 2009)

btw. Blutspenden retten kein leben.. die hälfte davon wird weggeworfen weil sie die nicht einfrieren dürfen und die somit schlecht werden bevor sie gebraucht werden


----------



## Bloodace (13. August 2009)

ich bin schüler und hab trotzdem gutes equi und skill ^^ kann halt nicht immer mit raiden aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klappt trotzdem


----------



## WeRkO (13. August 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ich bin Schüler. 10. Klasse Gymnasium.


 *auch meld*


----------



## j4ckass (13. August 2009)

@Topic:
Student, Angestellter, Casual-Gimp


----------



## Rantja (13. August 2009)

Rikayne schrieb:


> Ich bin Kleinkinder Erzieherin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da biste ja bei WoW genau richtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *duck*


----------



## Primus Pilus (13. August 2009)

flooha schrieb:


> du hast zeitarbeiter vergessen. gibts durch die wirtschaftskriese sehr viele...



Hallo,

vor allem hat er die "normalen" Arbeitslosen vergessen... man ist nicht von Anfang an sofort "Hartz IV" - Empfänger, wenn man arbeitslos wird...

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Virikas (13. August 2009)

Voll berufstätig als Netzwerk- und Systemadmin. Ich mach das euer Inet geht xD

Im Schnitt 50 Stundenwoche + 3 von 4 Wochen pro Monat 24/7 Bereitschaft. Trotzdem komm ich ausgiebig genug zum raiden. Kann halt nur passieren, dass ich dann mitten im Raid weg muss. Sag ich aber vorher an und jeder lebt mit dem Risiko. RL geht nunmal vor.

Dafür besitze ich keinen Fernseher und im Gegensatz zu früher les ich auch nur noch etwa 1 Buch pro Woche.. das war mal mehr.

Berufsbedingt komm ich aber auch mit 3 Stunden Nachtschlaf aus bzw. hab mich dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Stebu (13. August 2009)

Wer WoW nutzt wurde sogar schon in einer Studie erfasst. Sie wurde von Olgierd Cypra an der Uni Mainz erarbeitet.

demnach folgende Ergebnisse
-	Durchschnittsalter 22,5 Jahre
-	34,5% Schüler
-	17% Studenten
-	10,7% Azubis
-	17,6% Angestellte
-	5,5% Arbeitslose
-	durchschnittlich 24,6 Stunden zocken pro Woche
-	65% „Normalspieler“: bis zu 29 Stunden pro Woche
-	30% „Vielspieler“: zwischen 30 und 59 Stunden pro Woche
-	5% Hardcorespieler: mehr als 60 Stunden pro Woche
-	Bildungsniveau ist höher als Durchschnitt
-	Nimmt von Normalspieler zu Hardcorespielern allerdings ab

Quelle:
http://www.pressemeldungen.at/diversemeldu...ofwarcraft.html

Schön wenn man sein Studium mit privatem Interesse kreuzen kann. ^^


----------



## Chelrid (13. August 2009)

wurde letzte Woche erst von einem befristeten Arbeitsvertrag in einen unbefristeten übernommen.


----------



## Isthril (13. August 2009)

Ich mach gerade mein Abi und jobbe nebenbei als Kellner...

Zocke recht viel WoW, verbringe meine Zeit aber größtenteils mit Twinken


----------



## Mystic_Blue (13. August 2009)

Stebu schrieb:


> -	durchschnittlich 24,6 Stunden zocken pro Woche
> -	65% „Normalspieler“: bis zu 29 Stunden pro Woche
> -	30% „Vielspieler“: zwischen 30 und 59 Stunden pro Woche
> -	5% Hardcorespieler: mehr als 60 Stunden pro Woche


24,6 Stunden und man gilt noch als Normalspieler? Ich weiß nicht ob ich, wenn ich JEDEN tag 3,5 Stunden spiele noch als Normalspieler gelten würde. 

3,5 Stunden zuhause am PC mag ja noch hinkommen, auch wenn die Kiste abend doch noch etwas länger "leer" läuft.


----------



## monthy (13. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Bin Techniker Fachrichtung Automatisierungstechnik.

Arbeiten tue ich im Moment als Messtechniker und arbeite im Prüfgewerbe. 38,5h.

Spielen tue ich nur selten. Wenn dann Twinke ich. Allerdings brauche ich dazu auch so meine Zeit. Wenn es hoch kommt, dann spiele ich so um die 12-20 h in der Woche. Oft auch weniger.

Habe 2 80er, einen 71 und einen 70er.

Bin in einer festen Beziehung, gehe gerne Fussball schauen und mache auch so nebenbei viel. 

Ach ja, Alter 30...

Mfg


----------



## mercurius235 (13. August 2009)

Mystic_Blue schrieb:


> 24,6 Stunden und man gilt noch als Normalspieler? Ich weiß nicht ob ich, wenn ich JEDEN tag 3,5 Stunden spiele noch als Normalspieler gelten würde.
> 
> 3,5 Stunden zuhause am PC mag ja noch hinkommen, auch wenn die Kiste abend doch noch etwas länger "leer" läuft.



Hmm, laut dieser Statistik schauen 84% der Deutschen über 14 Jahren täglich zwei oder mehr Stunden Fernsehen. Bei dem Programm ist das mehr als unnormal und schlecht für die Gehirnentwicklung.

So gesehen ist WoW als interaktive Betätigung ein Segen für uns alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

BTT: Ich bin seit 12 Jahren selbständig als Immobilienfinanzierer tätig. Das bedeutet flexible Arbeitszeiten, enormes Einkommen und ordentlich Zeit für lustige Nebenbeschäftigungen wie WoW.

Hab drei 80er und noch ein paar Twinks dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coomassie (13. August 2009)

Ich mache derzeit eine schulische Ausbildung zur BTA und hab letztes Jahr mein Abi gemacht, auch alles mit zocken nebenbei.
Derzeit mache ich im Zuge meiner Ausbildung 1 Jahr Praktikum, also arbeite ich ganz normal 8 Stunden am Tag.
Abends kann ich dann beim zocken schön abschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (13. August 2009)

Traue keiner Statistik, die Du nciht selbst gefälscht hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Statistiker: Ein Mensch, der mit Kopf im Gefrierschrank und mit den Füßen im Ofen sagt:"Meine Durchschnittstemperatur ist optimal!"
Ich pfeife generell auf Statistiken. Laut Statistik für Meinungsumfragen in öffentlichen Foren, wäre dieses nun ein überflüssiger Beitrag gewesen....*drauf pfeif* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (13. August 2009)

Vor 4 Wochen meine Ausbildung beendet... nu bin ich arbeitender Bauzeichner.
Morgends am PC - Nachmittags am PC - Abends am PC


----------



## Rygel (13. August 2009)

habe auch nen normalen 40h-job und spiele abends immer mal n paar stündchen. am WE mehr.

als ich zwischendurch mal n jahr arbeitslos war habe ich aber gezockt/getwinkt das die schwarte kracht (und abends dann auf die piste) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!! wer würde das nich tun *G*? fakt ist: wow belohnt nunmal den, der viel zeit damit verbringt. ob das ruffarmen, raiden, pvp oder petsammeln ist. dass ich noch nicht als "hartz IV"-zocker beschimpft wurde beleidigt mich - ist mein equip so schlecht und mein westfallhuhn so lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Esda (13. August 2009)

Coomassie schrieb:


> Ich mache derzeit eine schulische Ausbildung zur BTA und hab letztes Jahr mein Abi gemacht, auch alles mit zocken nebenbei.
> Derzeit mache ich im Zuge meiner Ausbildung 1 Jahr Praktikum, also arbeite ich ganz normal 8 Stunden am Tag.
> Abends kann ich dann beim zocken schön abschalten
> 
> ...



sry für OT (und Achtung, Flachwitz), aber wenn ich mir deinen Namen anschau, biste oft blau, was? ^^


----------



## Lordcocain (13. August 2009)

Ich mache freiberuflich Musik und kümmere mich um die Nachzucht.xD
Da meine Freundin Vollzeit arbeitet kann ich mir das auch erlauben.
p.s. Ich bin 25.


----------



## Kahadan (13. August 2009)

Stebu schrieb:


> (...)
> -	Bildungsniveau ist höher als Durchschnitt
> (...)



Was?! Zocker sind keine assozialen Volldeppen?!?11

--
B²T: Bin auch Schüler ... und stolz drauf!


----------



## Fierabras (13. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bin seit diesem Montag (eigendlich seit dem 13.juli) kein azubi mehr sondern vollwertiges Arbeitstier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gratzi ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin Einzelhandelskaufmann und Arbeite 6 tage die woche und raide 3 tage die woche abends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und es ist  derzeit verdammt viel zutun das ich eine std später in die pause komme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Achja wenn er dich als Hartz IV schnorrer beschuldigt (beleidigt) hat, weil du so spät online warst wieso war er den dann da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (13. August 2009)

Mhm ihr redet alle von 38,5h-40h bei der Arbeit ich hab incl. Mittagspause 45h Schule. Naja aber es wird sich bestimmt lohnen.
Ich mache zz eine HTL für Elektrotechnik spezialisiert auf Energietechnik und bin in der 3ten Klasse von 5.


----------



## j4ckass (13. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Mhm ihr redet alle von 38,5h-40h bei der Arbeit ich hab incl. Mittagspause 45h Schule. Naja aber es wird sich bestimmt lohnen.
> Ich mache zz eine HTL für Elektrotechnik spezialisiert auf Energietechnik und bin in der 3ten Klasse von 5.



Du armer, denkst du nicht dass ausser dir vielleicht noch 2-3 andere Leute hier auch mal eine Schule besucht haben? 
Und ich nehme mal schwer an 45h á 45 oder 50 Minuten.


----------



## WeRkO (13. August 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Du armer, denkst du nicht dass ausser dir vielleicht noch 2-3 andere Leute hier auch mal eine Schule besucht haben?
> Und ich nehme mal schwer an 45h á 45 oder 50 Minuten.



Bei mir z.b. geht Schule von 7:45 - 15:30 Uhr, Mittagspuase & 2 kleinere Pausen miteinbezogen. Sind 7h 45mins täglich. macht also 37,2h Schule. D.h. der Unterschied ist nicht soo groß.


----------



## Badumsaen (13. August 2009)

Ich arbeite im 3 Schichtsystem, deswegen hab ich oft die abgefahrensten Spielezeiten (nach der nachtschicht früh um 7 Uhr nochma ne stunde zocken vorm pennen^^)

Meistens auch nur am twinken, meinen Main pack ich eigentlich fast nur am Wochenende und im Urlaub aus.

Aja, und ich bin 25^^


----------



## j4ckass (13. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Bei mir z.b. geht Schule von 7:45 - 15:30 Uhr, Mittagspuase & 2 kleinere Pausen miteinbezogen. Sind 7h 45mins täglich. macht also 37,2h Schule. D.h. der Unterschied ist nicht soo groß.



Mit dem kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied, dass die meiste arbeitende Bevölkerung *genau das* auch schon viele Jahre ihres Lebens gemacht hat. 
In meinem speziellen Fall bin ich die letzten 16 Jahre nur in Schulen und Unis gesessen, also ich denke du bist den meisten nichts vorraus.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (13. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Bei mir z.b. geht Schule von 7:45 - 15:30 Uhr, Mittagspuase & 2 kleinere Pausen miteinbezogen. Sind 7h 45mins täglich. macht also 37,2h Schule. D.h. der Unterschied ist nicht soo groß.



Ja, nur das  bei einem Arbeitnehmer die Pausenzeiten nicht zur Arbeitszeit gehören...


----------



## Crighton (13. August 2009)

es ist doch immer das gleiche. jeder, der schlechter ist als ich, ist ein noob und jeder, der besser ist als ich ist ein hartz-4-empfänger.

am equip kann man nicht wirklich erkennen, wer was beruflich macht, weil man heutzutage wirklich alles von blizzard in den allerwertesten geschoben bekommt.


----------



## Teradas (13. August 2009)

Schüler(in)


----------



## Ademos14 (13. August 2009)

Bis Juli Schüler, hoffentlich bald ein Student. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (13. August 2009)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Bis Juli Schüler, hoffentlich bald ein Student.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir das selbe. Wünsche viel Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## torpedo979 (13. August 2009)

hallo

ich arbeite freiberuflich als übersetzer/englischdozent und bin bei der stadt münchen befristet als englischlehrer angestellt.
da gerade sommerferien sind und die auftragslage ziemlich mau ist, sitze ich mal wieder öfter vor WoW.

ich spiele seit oktober 2006 (erstmal nen char auf dem account eines kumpels erstellt), seit märz 2007 auf nem eigenen account.
zum ende von tbc hab ich relativ hardcore 4-5 abende pro woche geraidet, das ganze dann mit dem start von wotlk auf zweimal pro woche reduziert - und seit
nunmehr zwei monaten habe ich meine eigene kleine casual gilde und raide überhaupt nicht mehr.

bin zu meiner alten sucht (sport) zurückgekehrt und trainiere wieder 2-4x pro woche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alter: 30


mfg
masamoone
lvl 80 tauren krieger
arathor - eu


----------



## Hubautz (13. August 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> allerdings sind wir vom Aussterben bedroht
> ...



Och es gibt mehr als man allgemein hin annimmt.

Ach ja: 
Ingenieur, zurzeit im arabischen Raum Baustellenleitung


----------



## mvposse (13. August 2009)

ganz klar das man gled mit hartz4 verdient lol


----------



## Gilindriana (13. August 2009)

Ich mach ne Ausbildung zum Verfahrensmechaniker für Kustoff und Kautschuktechnik bei Harburg Freudenberger (wers kennt).
Scheiß komplizierer Beruf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omaleite (13. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ach ja:
> Ingenieur, zurzeit im arabischen Raum Baustellenleitung




Dito, bei mir aber eher Zivil, Bauplanung usw. 
und ich würd mich nicht als noob bezeichnen.

um eine bessere reaktion und eine bessere aufmerksamkeit zu haben muss man ja echt kein hartz 4 empfänger sein.

manchen liegt spielen, manchen nicht


----------



## Medlanadro (13. August 2009)

gymnasiale oberstufe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber zur zeit noch in den ferein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skum (13. August 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Joa, Azubi. Wenig zu tun, man merkt das bei den Kunden das Geld nicht mehr so locker sitzt. Kann meine Arbeit die ich normal an einem Tag mach auf die ganze WOche aufteilen....



wennig zu tun ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir im betrieb platzt die bude ich muss fast jeden tag ne stunde früher anfangen ^^


----------



## Kazark (13. August 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> .... ein guter Spieler ist ein Hartz IV - Empfänger?



Kann mir mal jemand den Unterschied zwischen Harz-4, schülern und studenten erklären in bezug auf wow? Ausser das der erstere diese zeit wo die beiden anderen in der uni oder schule sind noch im bett liegt sehe ich keinen unterschied. Spielzeit wird wohl bei allen drei gleich sein.

Ihr habt euch hier angemeldet mit meist vollem Namen und nehmt jetzt an so einer Umfrage hier teil? Ich wäre verdamt vorsichtig da irgendwo draufzuklicken das sag ich euch gleich. Wer diese Umfrage erstellt hat, hat für sich selbst die Option "baumschüler" vergessen.


----------



## Orentil (13. August 2009)

so ich gehöre zu den 8% studenten ich studiere geschichte seit 2 semestern.^^ 

mfg Orentil


----------



## arghhhesnervt (13. August 2009)

ich bin Harzi! Was dagegen?


----------



## Flana (13. August 2009)

Schulische Ausbildung Gestaltungstechnische Assitentin mit 3 stunden fahrt jeden tag, hab wohnung, hab freund, hab band. Gespielt wird nur abends und am wochenende, raiden wenn dann nur in den ferien. 

@Kazark: du willst doch nich allen ernstes schüler und studenten mit harz 4 empfängern gleichsetzen???


----------



## neoaion (13. August 2009)

seh ich genau so!
für mich sind die alle gleich. viel zu viel zeit zum zocken die leute!

geht arbeiten, 50 stunden wochen inkl wochenende!!!


----------



## Fusssi (13. August 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand den Unterschied zwischen Harz-4, schülern und studenten erklären in bezug auf wow? Ausser das der erstere diese zeit wo die beiden anderen in der uni oder schule sind noch im bett liegt sehe ich keinen unterschied. Spielzeit wird wohl bei allen drei gleich sein.


Schon wieder nen Vorurteil! Wie kommst du darauf zu sagen jeder Harz-4-empfänger würde bis nachmittags schlafen? Den Baumschüler hättest dann wohl auch ankreutzen müssen, du ........

At TE: Du hast Rentner vergessen!

Und vorbeugend, nein! ich bekomme keine Kohle vom Staat und arbeite trotzdem nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ardir (13. August 2009)

Gymnasium 9. klasse aber noch ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (13. August 2009)

Arbeitslos, bekomme aber kein geld -.- Bin ich jetzt eine Hausfrau?^^


----------



## neoaion (13. August 2009)

ich bin selbstständig mein lieber! selbst und ständig arbeiten heisst das!!


----------



## Feindflieger (13. August 2009)

neoaion schrieb:


> ich bin selbstständig mein lieber! selbst und ständig arbeiten heisst das!!



/clap clap


Btt: Ich bin MFA und erledige grade Papierkram. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sardaukar (13. August 2009)

Selbstständiger Fotoredakteur in einer kleinen Bild-Presseagentur mit teilweise 15std Arbeitstagen.

Habe aber trotzdem 3 80er und war bevor ich vor kurzem mit AoC angefangen habe auch regelmäßig Raiden.
Davor hing ich eine weile an Staates Titte... hab aber auch nicht wirklich mehr Gezockt - die meisten schalten
einfach ihr Hirn aus und BlaBla´n irgendwelche stereotypen Vorurteile aus die ihnen mal jemand durchs Gehirn geblasen hat.


----------



## Aldhissrok (13. August 2009)

Hi,

also ich verdiene mein Geld als technischer Einkäufer bei einer großen deutschen Heimwerkermarke...und das schon die ganze Zeit...trotz WOW *fg*


----------



## Matress (13. August 2009)

ich bin einzelhandelskaufmann, arbeite 8 std pro tag & habe es trotzdem schonmal geschafft 7 tage die woche raiden zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist aber nicht der normalfall^^
hab da ja noch ne freundin die "liebe" brauch x'D


----------



## Klos1 (13. August 2009)

Welsch schrieb:


> die Beamten hast vergessen, oder zählen die nicht als Berufstätige.



Und hier von meiner Seite aus ein klares NEIN!!!


----------



## Ráana (13. August 2009)

Durch meine daylies in der Speditionsbranche - overland europe import/export 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2009)

bin normaler Industriekaufmann der den lieben langen tag Produktbegleitpapiere, Preislisten und Werbeunterlagen erstellt !


----------



## Vitany2910 (13. August 2009)

hausfrau und mama von noch nicht schulpflichtigem nachwuchs... wo ist dieser punkt zum ankreuzen???


----------



## addyy09 (13. August 2009)

bin schüler und mach grad mein abi und nebenbei jobbe ich ein bissl um bischen geld in der tasche zu haben und wenn cih dann in nem jahr 18 bin auch gleich shcon mein führerschein machen kann und mir dann ein auto kaufe ..mami und papi haben schon bsichen vorgespart =)


----------



## Mr. Bigglz (13. August 2009)

Heyhey

Da ich erst seit einer Woche wieder in Azeroth herumstreife kann ich nur aus meiner Erfahrung berichten von Classic WOW- BC, damals hatte ich noch mehr Zeit um zu Spielen. 
Damals war es meiner Meinung nach kaum möglich den t2 Content in Angriff zu nehmen, ohne wirklich viel Zeit zu investieren. 
Ich denke nicht dass man Hartz4 Empfänger sein muss um in WoW erfolgreich zu sein, denn wer wirklich will, nimmt sich die Zeit, mit oder ohne Job. 
Nicht jeder Arbeitslose spielt WoW exzessiv, ich denke eher dass es ein allgemeines Phänomen ist, möglichst Erfolgreich sein zu müssen und dass sich durch alle Schichten zieht. 

Ich Arbeite als Sozialpädagoge (nicht studiert) und habe eine 45std. Woche, min. einmal im Monat Arbeite ich ein Wochenende. Daher werde ich nie "Imba" sein oder den ganzen Content von WoW sehen. Stört mich aber überhaupt nicht, denn was ich so von den neuen Raids usw.. lese interessiert mich eh nicht grossartig und ich denke ich werde mir auf 60 ne Classic- Gilde suchen 

Greets


----------



## Bergerdos (13. August 2009)

Ich verdiene mein Geld indem ich anderer Leute Waschmaschinen, Spülmaschinen u.ä. repariere, das ganze als selbständiger Elektrotechniker mit zusätzlichem Ladengeschäft.
Arbeitszeiten sind so ca. 9-10 Stunden am Tag 6 Tage die Woche.
Trotzdem hab ich 3 80er und noch ein paar Twinks teilweise über 70. Meine Frau möchte auch noch etwas Zeit abhaben - wenn sie nicht gerade einen ihrer beiden 80er Spielt - die 2 Hunde werden noch versorgt und nebenbei spiele ich noch Gitarre in einer Rockband.

Alles eine Frage der Organisation.


----------



## Psychomantis87 (13. August 2009)

Harz VI emffänger mit stoltzt


----------



## Yldrasson (13. August 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil bin Oberstufenschüler.
Zwar ist meine Zeit durch die ziemlich intensiven Stundenpläne und andere Verplfichtungen (wie nachmittagliche AGs) ziemlich voll, jedoch bin ich mir schon bewusst, dass ich mich momentan noch in einem eher ruhigen Lebensabschnitt befinde. Wenn es erst ans Studium, bzw. ans richtige Arbeiten geht, werde ich mich bestimmt voll tragischer Nostalgie an Feierabende um 18 Uhr erinnern... aber egal. ^_^
Da ich viele, verschiedene, außerschulische Aktivitäten habe (Schauspiel-Unterricht, Musik-Unterricht, Fahrschule, ehrenamtliches Engagement, die beschriebenen AGs, etc.) habe ich nicht wirklich Zeit zum arbeiten und entsprechend ist meine Zeit zum Spielen auch ziemlich eingeschränkt.
Allerdings spiele ich wirklich immer nur dann, wenn ich tatsächlich darauf Lust habe. Man könnte mich schon als "Extrem-Casual" bezeichnen. *grins*
Ich habe keine Charaktere auf Level 80, ich raide nicht und gehe wenig in Instanzen. Das liegt zum Teil aber auch daran, dass mir das Leveln in so ziemlich jedem Spiel total zuwider ist. Wenn ich spiele, möchte ich Spaß haben - mir macht es keinen Spaß, zum tausendsten Mal wieder irgendwelche Wölfe töten zu müssen...


----------



## -RD- (13. August 2009)

Mein Geld verdiene ich als stellvertr. Leiter eines Kindergartens. 

Als Hartz´ler oder Arbeitsloser bin ich bisher allerdings noch nie "beschimpft" worden... eher als Casual, Noob, usw.. Ich spiel(t)e WOW eben nur so zum Spass und des PVE´s wegen. Bin mittlerweile doch zu HDRO gewechselt, da ist alles etwas entspannter.

Ich halte diese verallgemeinernden Beleidigungen oder besser gesagt, die Verwendung der Wörter "Arbeitsloser" oder "Hartzler" als eben solche, für relativ ignorant und dumm, da man nie genau weiß, warum der oder diejenige keine Arbeit hat.
Wer allerdings damit "angibt", Hartz-4 zu beziehen (siehe Psychomantis), der gibt indirekt zu, dass er es genießt, der arbeitenden Bevölkerung auf der Tasche zu liegen. Und solchen Leuten würde ich sämtliche finanziellen Zuschüsse streichen oder ihnen generell nur noch Marken zum Kauf von Essen, Trinken, Toilettenpapier und ähnlichen Grundbedürfnis-Sachen austeilen.

Edit: Muss aber auch ganz ehrlich mal sagen, dass ich Leute mit einer derart grausamen Rechtschreibe, wie sie hier von einigen offenbart wird, auch nicht einstellen würde. Wenn ihr eure Bewerbungen ähnlich hinrotzt, wie eure Posts, dann müsst ihr euch nicht wundern. Naja, jetzt kommt vermutlich gleich wieder das Totschlagargument wider jegliche Vorwürfe von "in der Schulzeit nix getan" namens "Legasthenie"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2009)

Ich bin Studentin, insofern habe ich relativ viel Zeit, die ich online verschwenden kann. Besonders nach den Klausuren und in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit weiß ich sogar manchmal gar nichts mit mir anzufangen. Allerdings gebe ich nebenbei auch Nachhilfe und arbeite hin und wieder ehrenamtlich im Tierheim und habe eine Zeit lang nebenberuflich bei der Lebenshilfe in Duisburg gearbeitet. 

Und ich muss sagen, dass ich trotzdem genug Zeit habe, jeden Tag 5-6 Stunden zu zocken. An Raid-Tagen kann es natürlich auch mal etwas mehr werden, aber ich teile mir meine Zeit meistens sehr gut ein. Wenn man darauf achtet, nicht den Überblick zu verlieren, dann lassen sich Hobby und Beruf sehr gut vereinbaren.


----------



## Manconi (13. August 2009)

Schüler.
Habe zwar keine Probleme mit Hartz 4 Empfängern,vorallem nicht in der derzeitigen Situation.
Aber wenn hier manche schreiben wie toll das ist,und das auch noch Ernst gemeint ist,dann ist das erbärmlich !


----------



## Xondor (13. August 2009)

Bis Anfang Sommer Zivi gemacht und ab Oktober Studium.

Hab mal Student angekreuzt.


----------



## Sahuagin (13. August 2009)

Oberstuflerin und hoffentlich in 10 Jahren einmal Beamte.
Ohne die Sportkurse bin ich um 16Uhr sogar am Freitag zu Hause und gehe dann Arbeiten. Es folgen Hausaufgaben und Vorbereitungen auf Klausuren.
Ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich diese Zeit einmal sehr vermissen werde. Klar, es gibt schöneres als um 6Uhr morgens aufs Fahrrad zu steigen aber so gut werde ich es nie wieder haben.
In WoW mache ich aktiv BC-Raids und nutze Tittenbonus aus *hust*.
Zu den Casuals zähle ich mich definitv auch wenn die Ferien teils genutzt werden um bis tief in die Nacht im TS zu lauschen.
Spielen tue ich eine Priesterin und zwar nur diese. Für mich das tollste auch wenn ich anderes noch nicht ausprobiert habe. 

Liebe Grüße

PS.: Tanks sollten in Inis einen Langsamer-Laufen-Debuff bekommen, damit sie nicht immer wegrennen *lacht*.


----------



## Ardir (13. August 2009)

ich glaub kaum das so viele hartz 4 empfänger sind wie angekreuzt  wurde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWler24692 (13. August 2009)

Ich bin noch Schüler, und ich habs nur einmal erlebt als ich wen im 2v2 hochgezogen habe... Einer der Gegner hat umgeloggt mich wegen meinem Equipment und Chancengleichheit vollgeweint und Hartz IV empfänger genannt... Das wars eigentlich schon ich fand das recht lächerlich, aber was soll man machen? Wenn der gegenüber sich aufregt und das im Zorn sagt... Sehr wahrscheinlich meint er das dann auch nicht so.
PS: Ein grün equipter Schurke hat sich mal aufgeregt warum er nicht mit Naxx kann, es wär ja nicht jeder Hartz IV Empfänger und hätte tolles Gear... Ähm ja habe ich mir nur gedacht, nur weil er keine Instanzen macht und erwartet das man ihn mit nach Naxx nimmt, besteht der ganze Raid aus Hartz IV Empfängern? Tolle Logik^^
Ich ignorier sowas, das tangiert mich nur perifär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So far


----------



## CupertinoZwo (13. August 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> .... ein guter Spieler ist ein Hartz IV - Empfänger? Diesen Vorwurf musste sich doch jeder, der mehr als 50 Haustiere zB hat, schon gefallen lassen.



Also für 50 Tiere muss man doch kein Hartz IV Empfänger sein, das ist doch lächerlich. Aber man kann schon sagen, das die Leute in den Top Gilden, also die Gilden die um Firstkills kämpfen arbeitslos sind oder nur Hilfsarbeiter. Ich habe neulich mal die Bewerbungen von einer Top Gilde gelesen, ja was soll ich sagen? Die Leute schreiben ihre Onlinezeiten sind von morgens um 11 Uhr bis in die Nacht so ca.1 Uhr oder noch länger je nach dem wie sie lust haben. Natürlich schreiben sie das sie nicht Arbeitslos sind, sondern "arbeitsuchend". Man könnte jetzt meinen das ist Zufall, aber wenn ich dann am Anfang von Ulduar im /1 von Leuten aus einer Top Gilde lesen darf das die Gimps mal aus der Instanz sollen, da sie eh nichts reissen werden und dann die Laggs endlich aufhören und ein Gildenkollege dann hinzufügt er soll sich nicht aufregen, weil sie um 2 Uhr wieder allein in der Instanz sind und es dann sowieso aufhört zu laggen. Und es ist ja bekannt, das Top Gilden Leute wollen, die im RL nichts zu tun haben. Bei den meisten Top Gilden steht sie wollen Leute die WoW nicht als ein Spiel sehen und man muss bereit sein wenn neuer Content kommt mal Termine im RL abzusagen damit man um 1st Kills mitkämpfen darf (wurde auch hier im Forum mal gepostet wie ehemals Nihilum,jetzt Ensidia, ihre Leute wollte). Im Moment habe ich Ferien und habe jetzt nachts öfters mal /who "TopGildevomServer" gemacht und es waren noch mehr als 10 Leute on (so ca. um 2 Uhr) und nun glaubt nicht wirklich die haben auch  Ferien oder Urlaub und die 9000+ Erfolgspunkte die bekommt man ja auch so nebenbei und wenn man in voll T8.5 nach 3-4 Wochen rumläuft und fast alle seltenen Mount Heldentaten hat, dann sind das ja auch Leute die nicht raiden sondern nur Mounts farmen nicht? 
Kommt mal klar. Es ist so wenn man in WoW wirklich "gut/erfolgreich" ist, dann ist das RL nicht das Beste. 

BTW: Ich bin Schüler gehe jetzt in die 12. Klasse Gymnasium und ich werde wenn ich arbeiten gehe nicht mehr zocken, das ist klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/flame on


----------



## Moshuna (13. August 2009)

is doch völlig egal wie man das geld verdient, mit dem man wow bezahlt.

wow is genauso ein Hobby wie alle anderen ... andere kaufen sich fußballschuhe / kleidung. widerum andere kaufen sich nen neuen DVD player .. etc... manche sollen sich sogar pokemonkarten kaufen ..

jedem das seine...

mfg


----------



## Dany_ (13. August 2009)

Oha so viele kluge hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin Azubi und schön langsam wirds ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gardenstale (13. August 2009)

Seit dem 1.7.2009 ein in einer"Aktiven bewerbungsphase" eingetretener Busfahrer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (13. August 2009)

P.S ich bin schüler c(:


----------



## Sheed (13. August 2009)

Ich mache momentan meine Ausbildung zum Bürokaufmann.


----------



## nekori (13. August 2009)

momentan alg1, betrieb pleite gegangen.


----------



## Cali75 (13. August 2009)

Hallo, ich bin Steuerfachwirt und hab im Oktober meine Steuerberaterprüfung. Aber für abends bissle zocken ist immer noch Zeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayroi (13. August 2009)

Hm also ich darf mir wirklich oft von Leuten anhören: ach du hast das doch alles nur weil du Arbeitslos bist... also keine Ahnung ich geh jeden Tag min 8h, leite die Gilde bei uns mit. Also ich habs in WoW und im Job zu was gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und ich hab Achievements und besseres Equip als die Leute bei uns aufem Server die ALG2 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ha vergessen wo ich arbeite... Chefs Assistentin (Büro arbeiten, Kunden betreuen, Beratungszeugs alles sowas was man halt so macht in ner Firma ;D )und werd grad dazu gefördert seine Stellvertreterin zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja ich kann mit dem Job reich werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Corpsegrind (13. August 2009)

arbeiten von 8:30 bis 17:30 Uhr und dann von 18:30 bis 23:30 raiden

world rank 68

gg no re


----------



## Don_ftw (13. August 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> allerdings sind wir vom Aussterben bedroht
> ...



Er mag zwar das Wort Lol nicht, dennoch steht in seinem Bild dick und fett in gelb LOL !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ^^

Bin Schüler, 11.Klasse ab September. 

Mfg


----------



## Don_ftw (13. August 2009)

Corpsegrind schrieb:


> arbeiten von 8:30 bis 17:30 Uhr und dann von 18:30 bis 23:30 raiden
> 
> world rank 68
> 
> gg no re



Hast du Freunde ?? auser WoW-Friends ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nicht bös gemeint, aber wenn du das so detailliert schilderst kommt mir das so vor ^^ )


----------



## Kalares (13. August 2009)

<--- KPA(Krankenpflegeassistent) seit nun mehr 6 Jahren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Hawk (13. August 2009)

bin stolzer Bäcker Azubi jetzt im 3ten Ausbildungsjahr, und es macht super viel Spass.


----------



## Reystax (13. August 2009)

Ich bin auch schüler auf nem Gymnasium ^^ 
ich kenne wirklich keinen einzigen Hauptschüler, der WoW oder CS zockt 
sowas machen komischerweiße nur die "schlaueren" gymis und realschüler 
desshalb würd ich auch nicht sagen, das es hauptsächlich Hartz IV empfänger sind, die Pro´s sind 
sondern eher die, die nen guten Job haben !


----------



## Descartes (13. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> bin stolzer Bäcker Azubi jetzt im 3ten Ausbildungsjahr, und es macht super viel Spass.


War F-Town nicht Fürth?


----------



## The Hawk (13. August 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> War F-Town nicht Fürth?



Ne is Frankenberg bei CHemnitz (Sachsen), muss ich mal ändern, xD


----------



## Genker (13. August 2009)

flooha schrieb:


> du hast zeitarbeiter vergessen. gibts durch die wirtschaftskriese sehr viele...


Naja ich komm aus der Branche und muss sagen, dass die Zeitarbeitnehmer auch erheblich zurück gegangen sind.


----------



## Chaosphoenix88 (13. August 2009)

als azubi der seine lehre mit 1 schaffen will hat man eig net grade die zeit wow zu spieln und trotzdme ghe ich am tag mein 2 oder 3 hc´s mache daylis und sowas. dazu mit gilde oder rnd raioden und meistm ehe als 4h. weis net was an den hartz4 vorwürfen drann sein soll. man kan arbeiten und slebst mit eine mraid tag in wow erfolgreicher sein als mansche die den ganzne tag nur wow kenn.


----------



## imbaaapala (13. August 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> wie war das.. get rich or die tryin' ?
> naja ich arbeite und spiele manchmal Lotto *hust* ..die tryin'..


 Ich versteh das nicht so ganz was du meinst mit "naja ich arbeite und spiele manchmal Lotto *hust* ..die tryin'.." also ich denke "get rich oder die tryin'" heißt : werde reich oder stirb beim versuch... was für ne art lotto spielste denn ? Russischroulette ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Ich geh ab september 10. Klasse Gymnasium und werde vorraussichtlich nch 4 jahre schule haben ... danach werde ich in die Richtung Wirtschaft gehen und Deutschland aus der Finanzkrise führen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (13. August 2009)

Reystax schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schüler auf nem Gymnasium ^^
> ich kenne wirklich keinen einzigen Hauptschüler, der WoW oder CS zockt
> sowas machen komischerweiße nur die "schlaueren" gymis und realschüler
> desshalb würd ich auch nicht sagen, das es hauptsächlich Hartz IV empfänger sind, die Pro´s sind
> sondern eher die, die nen guten Job haben !


 na ich kenn schon paar, aber das sind keine assis und machen des Beste aus ihren (berufs)Leben, mit ihrem Abschluss!


----------



## Ollimua (13. August 2009)

Ich bin Mediengestalter-Azubi und sitz hier grad auf Arbeit =)


----------



## imbaaapala (13. August 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Ich bin Mediengestalter-Azubi und sitz hier grad auf Arbeit =)


 dann lass dich nicht vom chef erwischen sonst musste auch zu Popstars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (13. August 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> na ich kenn schon paar, aber das sind keine assis und machen des Beste aus ihren (berufs)Leben, mit ihrem Abschluss!



Kann ich so unterschreiben. Nicht jeder Haupt-/Realschüler ist ein Volldepp.
Es gibt solche und solche.
(Bevor jmd. fragt bin Gymi)


----------



## Novelan (13. August 2009)

Nach meinem bestandenen Abitur Zivildienstleistender ;D

Achja... Und nebenbei noch auf 400€ Basis angestellt... Also so 1000€ Gehalt pro Monat als 19-jähriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (13. August 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben. Nicht jeder Haupt-/Realschüler ist ein Volldepp.
> Es gibt solche und solche.
> (Bevor jmd. fragt bin Gymi)


 Das heißt nicht gymi das heißt gymnasier :O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (13. August 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht gymi das heißt gymnasier :O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder Gymnast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (13. August 2009)

Ich bin nach 1,5jahren arbeitslos sein leider, wieder endlich Fest eingestellt in Grünländer Käserei Also beim essen immer an mich denken mit käse kann vorher viel passiert sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und warum meinen manche Elektriker verdienen nix? Ich war 1jahr Elektriker und habe meine 1600€ netto bekommen reicht voll für alles...


----------



## Griese (13. August 2009)

Bin noch Schüler :>


----------



## Zeperus (13. August 2009)

Ich Bin Schüler


----------



## imbaaapala (13. August 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Oder Gymnast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





battschack schrieb:


> Ich bin nach 1,5jahren arbeitslos sein leider, wieder endlich Fest eingestellt in Grünländer Käserei Also beim essen immer an mich denken mit käse kann vorher viel passiert sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Gut das ich keinen Käse mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (13. August 2009)

Schüler 12. Klasse :X


----------



## battschack (13. August 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Gut das ich keinen Käse mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe ich werde glaub ich auch nie wieder käse essen kanns langsam nimmer sehen träume schon davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asunaro (13. August 2009)

Bin Schüler an einer Berufsbildenden Schule (HtlbULVA wem das was sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und lerne dort Elektrotechniker. Und es ist kein Drecksjob, man verdient ziemlich gut wenn man die richtige Ausbildung hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loredanus (13. August 2009)

Mmh, bin überrascht hätte auch gedacht, dass es mehr Studenten seien.

Studiere Geschichte und Politik mit Fachrichtung historische Perspektive zum Wirtschafts/Bankenwesen/Staatswesens und Internationale Beziehungen 
und arbeite als Werkstudent bei nem Bankunternehmen in der Kreditabteilung.

Trotz Semiferien spiele ich höchstens 2-5 Stunden alle 2-3 Tage, manchmal auch gar nicht. Eher Lust- als Zeitfaktor, zumindest in den Ferien.

Was Beamte und Angestellte in Behörden betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die kennen nur die Wörter Käffchen und Törtchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (13. August 2009)

Ich bin Schüler und krieg 30 € pro Monat, also spar ich immer 15€, damit ich mir alle 2 Monate ne Gamecard kaufen kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CupertinoZwo (13. August 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Ich bin nach 1,5jahren arbeitslos sein leider, wieder endlich Fest eingestellt in Grünländer Käserei Also beim essen immer an mich denken mit käse kann vorher viel passiert sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1600 ist aber echt nicht die Welt. 7000-8000 Euro netto müssen es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Yeah lacht mich aus, aber ist mein Ziel. Ich möchte später mal leben könne ohne Zukunftsängste und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8-) (13. August 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht gymi das heißt gymnasier :O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eigentlich heißt es ja Gymnasiast...


----------



## Kahadan (14. August 2009)

Er hat ja nur aus Spass verbessert, und den Ball (Als Schüler eines Gymnasiums, das Wort Gymnasiast abändern/verfremden) aufgefangen und weitergespielt (eigene Kreation erdacht) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8-) (14. August 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Er hat ja nur aus Spass verbessert, und den Ball (Als Schüler eines Gymnasiums, das Wort Gymnasiast abändern/verfremden) aufgefangen und weitergespielt (eigene Kreation erdacht)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah ok dann hab ich das wohl ein wenig vercheckt^^
dann entschuldige ich mich mal bei allen beteiligten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (14. August 2009)

8-) schrieb:


> ah ok dann hab ich das wohl ein wenig vercheckt^^
> dann entschuldige ich mich mal bei allen beteiligten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dachte schon bist ganz auf den kopf gefallen...^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

<---schüler und bin jetzt 10 klasse (yey)


----------



## Astrad (14. August 2009)

@Thema

Ich verdien mein Geld als Zerspanungsmechaniker im 3-Schichtsystem.Zur Zeit noch mit einer 5 Tage Woche,was sich aber wohl aufgrund mangelnden Auftragseingangs bald ändern wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (14. August 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> .... ein guter Spieler ist ein Hartz IV - Empfänger? Diesen Vorwurf musste sich doch jeder, der mehr als 50 Haustiere zB hat, schon gefallen lassen.
> Geschweige denn, er hat noch gutes Equip oder ist in einer bekannten Gilde. Alles Hartz IV- Empfänger, denn die beste Waffe in WoW ist und bleibt: Hartz IV. Ironie...
> 
> Ich bin hier auf Arbeit aber der Vorwurf kam erst neulich wieder.
> ...



Ich habe auch Arbeit, ich bin Meister der Elixiere und Verzauberer!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne eigentlich net, bin Schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrad (14. August 2009)

CupertinoZwo schrieb:


> 1600 ist aber echt nicht die Welt. 7000-8000 Euro netto müssen es sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




7000-8000 Netto.Naja das is mal ne Ansage.Und wie willst du das erreichen?Welche branche bzw. welcher Job solls denn später mal sein?


----------



## Leviathan666 (14. August 2009)

Mir gehen diese Schubladen-Geschichten weitläufig am Hintern vorbei.
Wenn mich jemand im Spiel blöd anmacht auf etwas Reallife-bezogenes (in diesem Fall, ob ich arbeitslos bin weil ich um 4:30 Saronit oder Kräuter im Sholazar abbaue) ist die erste Handlung von mir ein Ticket wegen Belästigung. Ich möchte im Spiel abschalten, mich entspannen.
Mal davon abgesehen kennt der gegenüber mich ja garnicht. Vielleicht bin ich ein stinkreicher Millionär und kann mir deswegen meine Schlafenszeiten aussuchen. Oder ich bin Schichtarbeiter und muss erst um 8:30 auf der Arbeit sein. Vielleicht bin ich auch selbstständig und kann mir meine Zeit frei einteilen.

Es fing doch früher schon mit diesem "Ey du hast ja alles, du bist bestimmt nen Hartz4-Empfänger" an.
Garnicht drauf eingehen. /ignore + Ticket.


----------



## Brubanani (14. August 2009)

Jeder Spieler/Gilde wo firsdtkills sammelt ist ein harz 4 Empfänger DD xDDDDD


----------



## Kleipd (14. August 2009)

hmm also mir persöhnlich würde elektriker besser gefallen da ich mich auch für elektronik interresiere und ich mal das machen möchte was mir am besten zusagt und von dem ich gut leben kann

ich bin noch schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (14. August 2009)

Tjoa noch Schüler (1Jahr noch wuhu) und dann Mathematik studieren. Obwohl, vorher noch 9Monate chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (14. August 2009)

Schüler (12. Klasse Gymansium), danach wahrscheinlich Ausbildung zum technischen Produktdesigner und dann meinen Techniker oder Konstrukteur machen, btw. bin 17! :-)


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (14. August 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ich verkaufe hautschuppen nach asien ... ich vermute aber das die reimportiert werden als
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 oh Gott und ich liebe sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (14. August 2009)

CupertinoZwo schrieb:


> 1600 ist aber echt nicht die Welt. 7000-8000 Euro netto müssen es sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 dann mußt du Politiker werden,da kannst du sogar mit dem Staatsauto in Urlaub fahren.Bekommst Diäten satt brauchst nicht mal an Debatten teilnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (14. August 2009)

Astrad schrieb:


> /Dummschwätzer Modus aktiviert
> 
> Stimmt,hätte ich damals mein Abitur gemacht ,dann wäre ich jetz hochqualifiziert und könnte bei McDonalds Burger braten*schwärm*
> 
> ...



 müßte es nicht Zerspanungstechniker heißen?Auf gut Deutsch : Dreher! Habe ich auch gelernt.Nach der ersten Wirtschaftsflaute so vor 20 Jahren war kein 

 job in meiner näheren umgebung zu finden, habe deshalb Heute einen anderen Job in der Logistic Branche.


----------



## gigrin (14. August 2009)

hmm

Bei uns ist so ziemlich alles vertreten.Hartz,Offizier,Lehrer Erzieherinnen,Azubis,Studenten, Gastro...
Komischerweise keine Schüler.Aber das alles ist egal.

Es es ist egal was man macht..wichtig ist was man ist.Oder besser..wer man ist.

Anständige Menschen die sich verstehen und Spaß miteinander haben.

Am aktivsten sind übrigens nicht die Hartzis..*lacht*

Und es ist so jämmerlich so zu argumentieren....Zeit gleich Schmarotzer.

Ich habe Zeit zur Zeit..hihi.und trinke noch ein Glas Wein auf euch.


----------



## GGOLOF (14. August 2009)

Azubi noch ein jahr lang danach darf ich mich Restaurantfachmann nenne. derzeit darf ich nur die titel  Kaffeeexperte und Barista, jungbarkeeper, käsekenner, und jung somilier nennen =). PS.: Ich liebe meinen Job !


----------



## Craecaen (14. August 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Joa, Azubi. Wenig zu tun, man merkt das bei den Kunden das Geld nicht mehr so locker sitzt. Kann meine Arbeit die ich normal an einem Tag mach auf die ganze WOche aufteilen....



________________________________________________________________________________


Kann ich nur unterstreichen , Azubi sein ist echt noch ne tolle Zeit =)


----------



## Schlamm (14. August 2009)

Craecaen schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterstreichen , Azubi sein ist echt noch ne tolle Zeit =)


Schon Abitur gemacht? Das war echt wahnsinn....Soo viel Zeit für teilweise echt seichten Stoff. "Malt ein Stillleben mit zwei Objekten im Vordergrund..Ihr habt zwei Monate Zeit..."


----------



## Blah (14. August 2009)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe Gold für echtes Geld
> 
> btw Konichiwa
> 
> ...



Wieder einer der China mit Japan verwechselt -.-

Goldseller sind als Chinesen Populär! Weil Chinesen eh sehr wenig verdienen und China zT wie ne dritt Welt ist. Arm! In Japan würde jemand als Chinafarmer gar nicht genug Geld verdienen. Japan ist das teuerste Land auf der Welt, teurer als die Schweiz!

Daher müsstest du sagen: Ni-hao

Und falls dein "Kyoshi" im Namen auf das japanische andeuten soll, dann schreib es richtig: "Kiyoshi" mit nem "i" mehr.

@Topic: Lernender als Mediengestalter. Danach möchte ich Grafiker werden und evtl. selbständig werden.


----------



## Jxx (14. August 2009)

Truppenstuffz inner panzertruppe 
und ich hab definitiv genug zeit um erfolgreich genug zu zocken
freunde zu haben
ausgiebigst feiern zu gehn
und für nen s3 + CBR reichts auch

ach und @den typen mit den 7k netto im monat:
nimm die rosarote brille ab.


----------



## Alexanya (14. August 2009)

ich bin hausfrau und mutter zb^^
und mein mann berufstätig^^


----------



## Dabow (14. August 2009)

Auszubildender Bürokaufmann im 2.ten Jahr, bei der AOK - Gesundheitskasse ( Rheinland Pfalz )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LikeIt (14. August 2009)

Hab die letze antwort angeklickt: was anderes und zwar: Mutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es ist doch eigentlich relativ wurscht egal wer was macht: zocken tun wir alle...mehr oder weniger!


----------



## Thedynamike (14. August 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Schon Abitur gemacht? Das war echt wahnsinn....Soo viel Zeit für teilweise echt seichten Stoff. "Malt ein Stillleben mit zwei Objekten im Vordergrund..Ihr habt zwei Monate Zeit..."



Oh das war echt eine tolle Zeit.
"Verfasse eine Facharbeit mit dem Thema 'Komplexe Zahlen' . Zeit: 3 1/2 Monate"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexanya (14. August 2009)

stimmt eigentlich ^^ 
hauptsache blizzard verdient ihr geld an uns hehe


----------



## Astrad (14. August 2009)

[KoA-Mory schrieb:
			
		

> ' post='1990258' date='14.08.2009, 03:36']
> müßte es nicht Zerspanungstechniker heißen?Auf gut Deutsch : Dreher! Habe ich auch gelernt.Nach der ersten Wirtschaftsflaute so vor 20 Jahren war kein



Ob Zerspanungstechniker oder Zerpsanungsmechaniker,der Name scheint wohl von der Region abhängig zu sein.Hier lernt man es als Mechaniker,der eine Schwabe aus der Schule nannte es auch Techniker.


Und Zerspanungsmechaniker ist ja NICHT gleich Dreher.Ich arbeite nämlich als Fräser. Bin doch keiner von diesen 2 Achsen Idioten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Wobei ich mal annehme in der Zeit wo du gelernt hast gab es bestimmt noch Fachrichtungen.Die sind hier in Niedersachsen seit 4 Jahren abgeschafft,hier wird mal als Dreher,Fräser und Schleifer ausgebildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hautbaer (14. August 2009)

War 9 Jahre ein fleißiges Arbeiterchen. 

dann 2,5 Jahre nüscht und ausgiebig Wow als Lebensinhalt genossen (die Auszeit war nötig^^)
Nun wieder back to life und kein Bedarf mehr an WoW (kann Wow als Gelegenheitsspiel nicht genießen...ka warum...
hab´s mit wotlk versucht aber nach kurzer Zeit war die Luft raus)

Jetzt skille ich meinen Beruf und andere Dinge halt im RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith schreit: Beruf Akustiker


----------



## Bowko (14. August 2009)

Bin immernoch Schüler, wenn alles gut läuft nur noch 2 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(nach den ferien 12.Klasse)


----------



## Epimetheus (14. August 2009)

Bin momentan Arbeitslos aber spiele zur Zeit auch kein Wow da ich mich durch Nebenjobs irgendwie über Wasser halte. Spiele seit Release und habe bis vor 3 Monaten immer gearbeitet. Zum Thema "Alle die T8,5 rumlaufen sind arbeitslos" stimmt kaum. Mag sicher Leute geben aber der Großteil arbeitet. War selbst mit einem RL-Freund über ein Jahr in einer Raidgilde. Das war noch Classic und wir zählten zu den Top-Gilden auf unserem Server. Waren großteils zb. an der öffnung von AQ beteiligt und kaum einer war schlechter equipped als T2. Kannte keinen aus der Gilde der arbeitslos war. 

Was ich damit sagen will. Wenn man einen guten Haufen an Leuten hat die wissen was sie tun, reichen 3 Tage a 4-5 Stunden Abends zum raiden. Und das geht sich sogar unter der Woche aus.

Also wenn man eine nicht so gute Gilde hat und Leute die einfach nur aus Spaß bischen raiden wollen, dadurch 20 Stunden und mehr braucht um mal Naxx zu clearen, darf man nicht davon ausgehn das alle Gilden so lange brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So noch nen schönen Tag euch, 

Mfg Eddy


----------



## pupseblume (14. August 2009)

Durasary schrieb:


> Also ich bin Junior Art Direktor in einer Agentur (bin Grafik Designer von Beruf).Habe immer Sauviel zu tun und sitze teilweise 2 Wochen lang 12-17 Stunden am Tag im Büro sogar bis zu 12 Stunden am Wochenende. Aufträge haben wir jedemenge und deswegen habe ich kaum Zeit. Dies ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich mit WoW aufgehört habe.
> 
> Dura



wie hast du dann noch zeit, hier ins Forum zu schreiben? Und wer sich so ausbeuten lässt, ist selbst schuld!
Bin selbst auch Designerin und habe einen normalen 40h-Job, bei dem es sicher auch mal Überstunden gibt, aber nicht so krass.
Nebenbei mache ich auch noch einige Stunden Sport die Woche und unternehme mit meinem Freund etwas.
Schaue dafür z.B. nie fern und gehe lieber öfter raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fü-Azshara (14. August 2009)

Bin 22 Jahre jung und Angestellter,mache zudem noch auf der Abendschule(3mal Wöchentlich) meinen Meister(zwichenprüfung naht),
spiele seit ich 8 bin aktiv Fussball (3 mal wöchentlich),gehe ins Fitness Studio (2mal Wöchentlich) und habe seit langem eine Freundin die ich auch sogut wie jeden Tag sehe.

In der Zwichenzeit verbringe ich meine zeit gerne mit Freunden oDer WoW (lieber anstatt irgednwelche Talk-Koch- oder Erziehungsshows zu guvken ^^).
Und muss sagen mit ein Wenig disziplin kann man Trotzdem auf einem Hohen lvl WoW spielen(wobei das seit BC auch nicht mehr schwer ist).
Dies war zu Classic zeiten weißgott anders^^^

Gruß euer Fü


----------



## Esda (14. August 2009)

Chaosphoenix88 schrieb:


> als azubi der seine lehre mit 1 schaffen will hat man eig net grade die zeit wow zu spieln ...



Stimmt nicht, wie vorher erwähnt kann man seine Prüfungen auch mit 1 machen, sowohl theoretisch als auch Praktisch.




Brubanani schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler/Gilde wo firsdtkills sammelt ist ein harz 4 Empfänger DD xDDDDD



/faceplant


----------



## Dabljat (14. August 2009)

bin von morgens bis abends im /2 present, flame leute, vorallem neulinge und verkaufe i-welchen schrott für viel gold----->ob man goldseller zum hauptberuf machen kann?^^
/ironie off
 von 7-17:00 im Büro, hab Frau und 2 Töchter, 2-3x die woche Raids abends und am WE paar stunden Arena/Bg, btw Algalon noch nicht down, aber auf 4% hatten wir in schon im 10er, dh man muß nicht 24/7 on sein um "erfolgreich" im spiel zu sein


----------



## Don_ftw (14. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon als Elektriker usw wird man net reich.Aber musste froh sein das es Handwerker gibt,weil glaub kaum das du allein ein Haus aufstellen kannst ohne die nötigen Leute mit ihren Fachkenntnissen zu haben.
> Das Problem bei dir anscheinend ist,das zu als kleines Kind zu viel verwöhnt wurdest,und die Arbeit anderer Leute nicht zu schätzen weißt.
> Mach doch einfach mal eine Reise nach Afrika,nimmste bissel trinken + essen mit,und siehst dir mal an wie andere Menschen so auf dem Planeten leben.



Da stimm ich dir total zu !!
Ich selber besuche derzeit eine Schule in der ich Elektrotechnik in 5 Jahren mit Matura studiere, jetzt sind Sommerferien und ich arbeite als Praktikant bei einer Elektrofirma als Elektriker, und ja es ist ein Drecksjob... stimmt auch... aber man muss diese Leute schätzen können.


----------



## Anduris (14. August 2009)

Bim ab dem September wieder Schüler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kenn auch die Vorurteile, dass die meisten guten Gamer arbeitlos sein sollen.. das gibts auch, ist aber nicht überwiegend so.


----------



## Poserritter (14. August 2009)

Ich befürchte fast, höflicher sein zu müssen bei derart gebildetem Umgang hier.
Hätte mit mehr "wozu, is doch eh alles shice" gerechnet - aber ihr überrascht mich.

Hab Feierabend und stehe gelangweilt vor einem nicht vorhandenen Rare.. trinke ein Gläschen dabei - aber nicht zuviel, Wochenende Dienst.
Überlege, ob ich meinen 70er Schurken nach ZG zum Raptorenkillen schicken kann.. oder packt der das net..


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. August 2009)

Also wie manche Elektriker als Drecksjob bezeichen können. Da verschlägts mir echt die Sprache.
Denkt mal dran das es auch Leute gibt die euern Müll vorm Haus abholen oder in Großstädten in Kanal kriechen damit ihr immer schön die Spülung ziehen könnt.
Die verdienen hartes, ehrliches Geld.

Im Frühjahr/Herbst Fahr ich regelmäßig wenn ich ausem Büro komme innen Wald und mache mir mein Brennholz für Kaminofen. Das wäre ja dann auch ne Drecksarbeit. 
Naja mir machts Spaß und ich schalte mal von dem ganzen gelaber im Büro ab.

@ Topic: Verdiene meine Knete im Büro des Großhandels meines Onkels.


----------



## Ol@f (14. August 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Oh das war echt eine tolle Zeit.
> "Verfasse eine Facharbeit mit dem Thema 'Komplexe Zahlen' . Zeit: 3 1/2 Monate"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und die dann in an den letzten 3tagen schreiben und trotzdem 14punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciquo (14. August 2009)

ich arbeite momentan 4 tage die woche in einem eiscafé und warte auf meinen studienplatz. der ideale ist zwar noch nicht dabei, aber es sind schon zusagen eingetroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (muss ich hier mal loswerden)

wenns dann ende september mit dem studium losgeht werde ich erstmal ne pause einlegen. zwischen studium, nebenjob und parties wird wohl wenig zeit fürs zocken übrig bleiben.

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (14. August 2009)

schüler^^

omg, so viele schüler o.O


----------



## Pamela1 (14. August 2009)

Studiere Informationstechnologie und Gestaltung, jobe nebenbei hier und da und geh so zwischen 2-3x die Woche raiden.


----------



## Pluto-X (14. August 2009)

So siehts bei mir aus:

40-45 Std die Woche arbeiten im Schichtdienst und ca 15-20 Std. wow. 
Hobbys: Hab ne Menge aber komme net dazu (ausser wow halt)
Frauen:  Hab ne ex, die seh ich so 3-4 mal die Woche.
Schlaf: ca 5-7 Std. täglich.

Das ist es auch schon ^^ Nix dolles aber macht mir trotzdem Spass !

(P.S. Hab auch noch Haustiere mit denen ich mich viel beschäftige)


----------



## Kazua (14. August 2009)

Habe heute meine erste Woche als Azubi hinter mir...und ja ich will wieder in die Schule ( au man wieso hab ich die damals so gehasst^^?)
Oke vllt denk ich anders wenn ich das erste mal geld bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ighov (14. August 2009)

Ich bin 17 Jahre , gehe aufs Gymnasium in die Oberstufe (11) , gehe abends/nachts (23-2 Uhr) nach dem Volleyball raiden und habe mittlerweile einen schönen guten Char =)


----------



## EpicHeals (14. August 2009)

Ich geh Ackern... war aber auch mal kurzeitig (für nen Jahr) Arbeitslos. Ich seh da aber kein Problem mit, die meisten Leute sind ja nicht freiwillig Arbeitslos und solange man wenigstens versucht nen neuen Job zu bekommen... 
Leute die zu faul sind zu arbeiten kotzen mich allerdings an.

Allerdings zocke ich jetzt viel mehr WoW als damals. 0.o


----------



## VuLIoM (14. August 2009)

bin schüler an einer HTL für elektronik.... da ich aber zur zeit ferien habe, WUHU!!!,  mache ich ein ferialpraktikum... welches auch von der Schule verlangt wird.


----------



## Kawock (14. August 2009)

Ich mache ne Ausbildung zum Gesundheits- und Krankenpfleger, ich war davor 4 Monate Arbeitslos (jedoch 1x pro Woche Medikamente zu Kunden gebracht) und hab so gut wie garnicht gespielt. Am Anfang ja, wuhuuu, Zeit Zeit Zeit, aber ich glaub das war nach ner Woche auch vorbei, seit 4 Tagen bin ich wieder jeden Tag online, aber auch nur für ne Hero und dann wieder off! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also: false


----------



## Hautbaer (14. August 2009)

Kazua schrieb:


> will wieder in die Schule ( au man wieso hab ich die damals so gehasst^^?)
> Oke vllt denk ich anders wenn ich das erste mal geld bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein


----------



## Tolchock (14. August 2009)

Werbung/Bildbearbeitung

Arbeitslos war ich vor über 10 Jahren auch mal für die Dauer von 12 Monaten. War eine prima Zeit! Damals war man arbeitslos - heute ja nennt sich das Arbeit suchend. Danach kommt schon Harz IV. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Rot/Grün für den Anfang vom Untergang. Toller Patch Agenda 2010 - der Bürger-nerf ...


----------



## Tomaryk (14. August 2009)

Ich verdiene mein Geld bei einer Spedition als LKW-Fahrer im Nahverkehr bereich.
Mein Arbeitsplatz ist zur zeit ein 18Tonner Scania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (14. August 2009)

Ich war bis Ende April noch Schüler und habe auch mein Abitur gemacht. Jetzt erstmal 9 Monate Zivi. Danach habe ich bis Oktober, wenn das Studium anfängt eigentlich nichts zu tun, allerdings werde ich natürlich weiterarbeiten, um mich nicht arbeitslos melden zu müssen. Sowas würde niemals gut auf einem Bewerbungszeugnis kommen. ;D


----------



## Phsyko88 (14. August 2009)

bin noch 5 tage azubi und ich muss sagen von wirtschaftskrise merken wir nix voll zu tun eigentlich zu viel für unsere firma aber was soll man machen MFG Phsyko


----------



## phexus (15. August 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> hab mal genau den selben threat erstllt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das versteh ich nicht.
Also zusammenfassend haben wir doch eine recht nette Gesellschaft hier, damit hat der Poserritter nicht gerechnet.
Ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.
Manche arbeiten so,


Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe Gold für echtes Geld
> btw Konichiwa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber der Großteil waren die Schüler und Arbeiter / Angestellten.
Scheinbar habe ich was übersehen





Kimbini schrieb:


> nicht jeder Arbeitslose ist automatisch ein Hartz IV Empfänger ... und die Rentner fehlen auch!


aber mit Rentnern hab ich nu wirklich nicht gerechnet und die Arbeitslosen, die noch kein H4 bekommen, dachte ich, schrieben sich unter momentaner Auszeit ein, denn das sollte eine schöne Umschreibung für deren Zustand sein.

Einer wollte 8000 Euro monatlich verdienen. na viel Erfolg. 

Aber im großen Ganzen bin ich wirklich überrascht und danke euch für die ehrlichen Antworten.
Is mir jetzt viel sympathischer hier und wenn mich einer anmacht, ich wäre wohl Hartz4 Empfänger, kann ich ihm mitteilen, das auf Grund einer repräsentativen Umfrage bei buffed mit ca 1700 Teilnehmern ermittelt wurde, dass überhaupt nur um die 7,5 % seinem Feindbild entsprächen und er sich kalmieren solle.


----------



## Victiln (25. August 2009)

bin Zeitsoldat bei der Marine...dementsprechend schwierig ist es, nen geregeltes (WoW)-Leben zu führen. Dennoch hab ich seit meiner einberufung mehr geschafft als in der ganzen Zeit davor D


----------



## Bloodthorn (25. August 2009)

bin azubi,... tischler und sow!


----------



## Rexo (25. August 2009)

_Demnext Bäcker azubi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Deadlift (25. August 2009)

Applikation Developer, Payment Applikation Developer , Payment Operative , Sys Admin bei einem München Online Games Publisher

Ein 50 Std Job wie jeder andere auch...


----------



## C0deX (25. August 2009)

Ich bin kein Casuals und hab BT ect vor den Nerfs gelegt und kam auch in SW zu BC Zeiten recht weit. Gut Wotlk gibts bisher keine Steine die im Weg liegen und sehr schwer sind, wir arbeiten noch an den letzten 1-2 Hardmodes dann wars das. Berüflich bin ich Buchhalter und hab auch viel RL fahr jedes Wochenende auf Fussball und hab ne Partnerin also alles kein Grund nicht erfolgreich zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barangar (25. August 2009)

gelernter Bäcker, jetzt in der Krankenpflegeausbildung


eigene Wohnung mit der Freundin, kleiner aber feiner bekanntenkreis mit denen man gut feiern kann, gute noten, alles TROTZ WoW und bald Aion^^


----------



## Noxiel (25. August 2009)

Spam und Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## xx-elf (25. August 2009)

Bürokauffrau in Ausbildung, durch die Ferien ist bei uns eh noch Flaute und ich gammel deswegen meist nur rum (oder bin auf Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Forenliebling (25. August 2009)

mhh bin noch schüler aber bald fertig*freu*


----------



## Harlech (25. August 2009)

Informatiker - Fachbereich IT Service Management

und derzeit im HomeOffice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erynberia (25. August 2009)

Bin Rechtsanwaltsfachangestellte und arbeite zwischen 40 und 45 Stunden die Woche (bin allein mit zwei Chefs). Trotzdem gehe ich fast jeden Abend online bei WoW, samstags sogar den ganzen Tag (mit Unterbrechungen) und versuche meinen kleinen Charaktere hochzuspielen und meine Berufe zu skillen. Ich bin nicht wirklich gut ausgestattet an Waffen und Rüstung, aber das ist mir egal. ^^


----------



## Melz (25. August 2009)

Bin alleinerziehender Vater,mache Umschulung zum Bürokaufmann und bekomme nebenbei noch ALGII


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (25. August 2009)

Ich bin noch Schüler.


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. August 2009)

Einer der Dummen die noch für Geld arbeiten,die sich noch einen Kopf darüber machen wie sie die nächste Rechnung zahlen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EPoker (9. September 2009)

Schüler....
Kann aber mein Leben trozdem super managen,  Schnitt von 1,38 und Klassenbester, dabei in Sport auch ne 1... Also nix mit Streber, Dickersack oder so...


----------



## Six'y (9. September 2009)

Für die Leute, die es immernoch nicht begriffen haben!
Hartz IV tritt erst ein, nachdem man 1 Jahr lang Arbeitslosengeld(70% vom Grundgehalt) I bekommen hat und in dieser Zeit keine Arbeit gefunden wurde.
Danach tritt Hartz IV ( Arbeitslosengeld II ein), das fest vom Staat festgelegt ist.
Und nicht jeder, der voll T8,5 mit 3 Chars ist, ist ein Hartz IV-Empfänger.
Die Leute, die soetwas behaupten, haben einfach gar keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeToY (23. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm. *ausgrab*
Azubi zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung (:


----------



## Aratos (23. Oktober 2009)

Stolzer Informatik-Azubi im zweiten Lehrjahr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## otty5 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Angestellter im Öffentlichen Dienst. Leider hab ich nicht immer so die Zeit, um meinen kleinen Hexer zu zocken, aber ich geb mir Mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (23. Oktober 2009)

> *Womit verdient ihr euer Geld?* ...Schüler(in) ...


Ach bekommt man jetzt neuerdings als Schüler Geld für das lernen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat nicht wirklich was mit Geld verdienen zu tun wenn man noch im Hotel Mama ist.
Geld verdienen tun Arbeiter, Angestellte, Selbständige, Azubis, der Rest bekommt nur Geld aber verdienen tut er nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich studiere BWL...aber verdienen tue ich mein Geld, indem ich nebenher jobbe. Zur Zeit als Bartender im Hooters (gleich mal Werbung machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Vanitra (23. Oktober 2009)

Also bist du auch Arbeiter bzw. Bediensteter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yasbelot (23. Oktober 2009)

Bin Azubi im zweiten Lehrjahr zum Steuerfachangestellte also wer steuerliche Beratung braucht *G*


----------



## cjdjmage (23. Oktober 2009)

Schüler 10. Klasse Gymnasium


----------



## MoVedder (23. Oktober 2009)

Sollte man die 140 Hatz V Empfänger, welche sich in die die Statistik eingetragen haben, ernst nehmen?, oder sind das einfach kiddies, die Buffed verarschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ah ja btw. 12.Klasse.



take care


----------



## serialdead (23. Oktober 2009)

Grundwehrdiener/Soldat , wurde auch hartz4 spieler geflamed weil ich z.b mit 2 chars das ross vom kopflosen reiter habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (23. Oktober 2009)

Bin Selbständiger Subunternehmer bei einer Support Firma, und verdiene da mein geld und hab trotzdem genug zeit für mein RL bzw mein Hobby WoW ^^

(in wow verdiene ich mein gold mit Diversen angeboten hinterm AH in SW) ^^

EDITH sagt: der Spruch in Klammern sollte lustig sein ^^


----------



## SeToY (23. Oktober 2009)

serialdead schrieb:


> Grundwehrdiener/Soldat , wurde auch hartz4 spieler geflamed weil ich z.b mit 2 chars das ross vom kopflosen reiter habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GIEF!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitepeach (23. Oktober 2009)

Teilzeit-beschäftigt, Hausfrau, Mutter, Ehefrau.
Mein Mann ist Vollzeit beschäftigt, zocken "nur" Casual und sind stolz drauf.
Schiet egal, daß wir ingame nicht Imba-roxXor-Lila rumlaufen, wirklicher Erfolg ist in unseren Augen
das, was wir im RL haben und anfassen können.
Das Spiel ist reiner Spaß ^^


----------



## Kentoff (23. Oktober 2009)

> Sollte man die 140 Hatz V Empfänger, welche sich in die die Statistik eingetragen haben, ernst nehmen?, oder sind das einfach kiddies, die Buffed verarschen? wink.gif
> 
> 
> ah ja btw. 12.Klasse.
> ...


Hartz5? xD naja egal klingt nur lustig
140 Hartz IV Empfänger , kann sein muss aber nich und wenns stimmt? wen intressierts? sind auch nur menschen liegt nich dran dass alle dumm sind vll. findet man einfach keinen Job oder is Mutter und kann nich arbeiten?
<- Schüler 10. Klasse biss Nachmittags schule und wegen Spielverständnis auch öffters Harz4 spast genannt worden.


----------



## Lightborn (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin seit ca 1.5 Jahren selbstständig. Hab ein kleines aber feines Restaurant... dementsprechend sind auch meine Tage 10-16 Stunden sind da schon normal. Zocken macht bei mir im normalfall ca 1-3 Stunden aus (komme Gott sei dank mit ca. 5 Stunden schlaf aus)

Ich raide momentan 2 Tage die woche und hab denk ich mal ein ganz gutes Equip.

MFG Light


----------



## mad_chaos (23. Oktober 2009)

Rentner fehlt da noch bei *duck*


----------



## No_ones (23. Oktober 2009)

schüler ..^^


----------



## Medmius (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich befinde mich immer noch in Ausbildung zum Informatiker. Momentan besuche das dritte Lehrjahr.


----------



## Vanitra (23. Oktober 2009)

Lightborn schrieb:


> Ich bin seit ca 1.5 Jahren selbstständig. Hab ein kleines aber feines Restaurant...


Pass nur auf das du deinen Kunden nicht irgendein ungenießbares WoW essen vorsetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Heute im Angebot:*
Schnitzel nach italienischer Art,
deutscher Spargel mit Cremesoße,
dazu passend Kartoffel und Möhren

nur gegen Mats und TG!


----------



## Steinmetz666 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach grabsteine, bin Steinmetz bei der überalterung der bevölkerung  in den nächsten jahren blicke ich leicht optimistisch nach vorne^^

MFG

Achja und ich glaub niemand kriegt gern hartz4 oder ist gern arm ich sag mal das prolpelm liegt im system wo zuviel menschlicher auschuss produziert wird.
Menschen bzw Kinder die nie in ihrem leben ne richtige chance haben oder kriegen weil sie ganz einfach aus dem falschen viertel kommen.
Und meine theorie ist eh die ganzen hartz 4 flamer usw haben in ihrem leben noch nie richtig gearbeitet für ihr geld meistens sind das studenten oder schüler die noch schön von mami und papi alles rektal eingeführt kriegen.
Weil niemand oder ich sagmal 99,9 der menschen sind nicht gern ganz unten oder arm.
Sowas kann nur jemand behaubten der noch nicht gemerkt hatt wie die welt da draußen tickt.


----------



## Aratianne (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich studiere mittlerweile im dritten Semester und hab, obwohl ich nebenbei WoW gespielt hab, letztes Jahr mein Abitur gemacht. Hab dennoch mittlerweile vier 80er von denen 2 ziemlich gut equipped sind. Raiden tu ich je nach Lust und Laune zwei oder drei mal die Woche.


----------



## Pegasus777 (23. Oktober 2009)

Bin Hausfrau und Mutter.

Ansonsten bin ich auch zu Hause. Allerdings nicht weil ich nicht arbeiten will, sondern weil ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht kann/darf.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2009)

Leider Schüler xP


----------



## Lightborn (23. Oktober 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Pass nur auf das du deinen Kunden nicht irgendein ungenießbares WoW essen vorsetzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




üähh... nee das einzige was sie bekommen ist ein schönes Fischmahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch noch Schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (23. Oktober 2009)

Noch  ca. 1 1/2 Jahre Azubi....


----------



## Gromma (23. Oktober 2009)

Noch Schüler, allerdings stehe ich jeden Samstag von 5 bis 17 Uhr an der Theke vom Bäcker. Bringt mir 200€ pro Arbeitstag, ist allerdings auch ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Escandera (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach dieses Jahr mein Abi, Schnitt von 11 Punkten.
Hoffe das mir jetzt Niemand erzählen will ihc könnte ohne WoW auch 15 haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaviner (23. Oktober 2009)

Escandera schrieb:


> Ich mach dieses Jahr mein Abi, Schnitt von 11 Punkten.
> Hoffe das mir jetzt Niemand erzählen will ihc könnte ohne WoW auch 15 haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du könntest ohne wow auch 15 haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin auch noch 2 jahre schüler an ner Realschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (23. Oktober 2009)

Beamter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haner (23. Oktober 2009)

10. Klasse Gymnasium. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (23. Oktober 2009)

Gromma schrieb:


> Noch Schüler, allerdings stehe ich jeden Samstag von 5 bis 17 Uhr an der Theke vom Bäcker. Bringt mir 200€ pro Arbeitstag, ist allerdings auch ziemlich heftig.



Soso, und eine Thekenkraft die das gesamte Monat über arbeitet bekommt dann geschätzte 2200 Euro...wohooo..... ein Bäcker macht ja auch soviel Umsatz das er solche Beträge bezahlen kann.


----------



## Sarif (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Realschüler 9. Klasse


MfG Sarif


----------



## Nebelvater (23. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Soso, und eine Thekenkraft die das gesamte Monat über arbeitet bekommt dann geschätzte 2200 Euro...wohooo..... ein Bäcker macht ja auch soviel Umsatz das er solche Beträge bezahlen kann.



Hm, is ja eh klar. Besonders in der Krise. Da hat ja sowieso jeder genug Geld. Nur komisch das ich als Staatsdiener mit 50 Arbeitsstunden in der Woche nie an das Gehalt kommen würde. Aber das es ne Thekenkraft so schwer hat und deswegen mehr als überbezahlt wird versteh ich schon....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Soso, und eine Thekenkraft die das gesamte Monat über arbeitet bekommt dann geschätzte 2200 Euro...wohooo..... ein Bäcker macht ja auch soviel Umsatz das er solche Beträge bezahlen kann.



Wieso 2200? 200*4 = *800* meiner meinung nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem ein bisschen sehr viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (23. Oktober 2009)

Bei 200 Euro am Tag, ich schätze mal 10 Stunden bekommst du einen Stundenlohn von 20 Euro. 
Nur so, Angenommen würdest du im Monat so um die 6000 Euro verdienen. 
Eine Fest Angestelte Thekenkraft bekommt so im Durchschnitt 1000-1300 Euro im Monat. 
Du verdienst 800 für 4 Tage arbeiten. 

Also entweder du erzählst hier einfach nur Lügen oder der Bäcker ist der größte Vollidiot.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Oktober 2009)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Bei 200 Euro am Tag, ich schätze mal 10 Stunden bekommst du einen Stundenlohn von 20 Euro.
> Nur so, Angenommen würdest du im Monat so um die 6000 Euro verdienen.
> Eine Fest Angestelte Thekenkraft bekommt so im Durchschnitt 1000-1300 Euro im Monat.
> Du verdienst 800 für 4 Tage arbeiten.
> ...



Er hat doch geschrieben jeden Samstag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da es meines wissens nach nur 4 Samstage in einem Monat gibt, wären das 800€ pro Monat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War das letzte auch auf mich bezogen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (23. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Er hat doch geschrieben jeden Samstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sag ich ja. Die 6000 waren auf ein normales Monat bezogen. Natürlich muss man einberechnen dass solche Arbeiter etwas mehr bekommen, aber ich vergleich das mal mit so einen Ähnlichen Job den mein kleiner Bruder macht. (McDonalds, jeden Sonntag) Er verdient 250 im Monat... 

Nö, hab dich nur vorher aus versehen Zitiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dylvan (23. Oktober 2009)

Gromma schrieb:


> Noch Schüler, allerdings stehe ich jeden Samstag von 5 bis 17 Uhr an der Theke vom Bäcker. Bringt mir 200€ _ pro Arbeitstag _, ist allerdings auch ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Oktober 2009)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Nö, hab dich nur vorher aus versehen Zitiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decosia (23. Oktober 2009)

Leitender Angestellter...

und jetzt MOWL :-)


----------



## xPatze (23. Oktober 2009)

ich bin am gymnasium, 9. schulstufe


----------



## broiler83 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leutz,
-ich arbeite momentan _noch_ in ner großen Firma(Bosch) als technischer Facharbeiter.
 denk mal das sich aber 2010 noch Einiges ändern wird,laut Geschäftsleitungen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
 Sind einfach zu abhängig von den Automobil-Herstellern,da wir ja Zulieferer sind.
 Obwohl Bosch auch sehr viel andere Firmen aufgekauft hat,wirds 2010 trotzdem nicht besser werden...
 Bin mir auch gerade am überlegen ob ich kündige, geht mir eh alles aufn Sack, wie alles in der Firma gerade läuft...
-Mein 2.Job ist "Coach für Lebensqualität" .Diesen will ich eh zum Hauptberuf machen,denn ich weiß,dass dieser zukunftsweisend ist und mir einfach 
 nur Spaß macht und auch sehr gut läuft und man einfach mehr Zeit für alles hat und der Verdienst auch richtig gut ist.

 Zitat: "Wenn sie nicht über die Zukunft nachdenken,können sie keine haben." John Galsworthy,engl. 1867-1933

 Natürlich hätt ich auch ein bissel mehr Zeit für WOW,wobei es mir nimmer soviel Spaß macht,da einige meiner Kumpels 
 aufgehört haben und ich trotz Gilde meistens alleine rumgeier! Naja mit friends wars für mich einfach noch am besten ;-)...

 In diesem Sinne : ich freu mich auf Diablo3, hehe


----------



## Raxon22 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hab vor ein paar Monaten aus gelernt 
Als Garten und Landschaftsbau
und mach das etz weiter


----------



## Enyalios (23. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Er hat doch geschrieben jeden Samstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hatte nur in etwa hochgerechnet was dann eine normale Angestellte im Monat verdienen müsste, wenn unser Semmelfreund schon 200 Euro am Tag bekommen will.

Aber natürlich wird es bei den momentanen Wirtschaftslage:

1. Furchtbar schwer sein überhaupt jemanden zu finden der für 200 Euro arbeiten geh.....AM TAG

und

2. jeder Bäcker (!) soviel verdienen das er solche Gehälter bezahlen kann. Ist ja zum Glück nicht so das nicht schon seit geraumer Zeit große Handelsketten der Bäckerszunft mehr zusetzen als denen lieb ist.


----------



## normansky (23. Oktober 2009)

SeToY schrieb:


> Hmmm. *ausgrab*
> Azubi zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung (:



Uralten Tread rausgekramt.... tolle Leistung!


----------



## Slashmaster (23. Oktober 2009)

ZIVI fehlt in der Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (24. Oktober 2009)

jo, atm gar nichts aber bald zivi


----------



## Ravenjin (24. Oktober 2009)

HartzIV 4life


----------



## Da-Pusher (24. Oktober 2009)

Pfandflaschen verkaufen


----------



## BigWorm (24. Oktober 2009)

ob ich jetzt nach 9 std arbeit heim komme und 4 std fernsehe bis ich ins bett geh oder ich 3- 4 mal die woche 4 std raide is doch egal , im tv ist meistens er nur crap von daher geh ich raiden und hab dann auch natürlich gutes eq und muss nicht gleich hrtz 4ler sein  oder? desweiteren kann man eine solche umfrage nicht ernst nehmen da sihcelrich 50% der leute arbeiter o.ä anklicken aber doch hartz 4 sind ... xD


----------

